# Changer vitre Ipod touch V2 ?



## matthieu66 (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai eu un petit problème avec mon ipod 
Il est tombé (au moment où il n'était plus dans la pochette, sinon s'pas marrant :rateau








Ne voulant pas en racheter un, surtout que celui ci fonctionne encore, j'ai chercher pour changer que la vitre, j'ai trouvé que l'on pouvait, reste à savoir où acheter ?
http://www.coque-pour-iphone.com/556-vitre-et-pave-tactile-pour-ipod-touch-v2-.html
Ici ? pas chère, mais réputation du site ? est ce vraiment ce qu'il me faut ?

merci d'avance


----------



## GeorgeBT (15 Juillet 2010)

Personnellement, j'ai pris le mien sur ebay, meme si ça vient du Hong Kong (tous provient de la plus ou moins) t'est plus garanti sur ton achat et beaucoup moins chère: exemple

Pour le remplacement par contre .. Bonne courage!! :rateau:


----------



## matthieu66 (15 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, et merci beaucoup, effectivement, ba je commanderais là bas 
c'est difficile à ce point ?:rose:


----------



## GeorgeBT (15 Juillet 2010)

matthieu66 a dit:


> Bonjour, et merci beaucoup, effectivement, ba je commanderais là bas
> c'est difficile à ce point ?:rose:



Dificile? Non! Il faut par contre faire attention a chaque etape, sur YouTube on peut trouver pas mal des exemples..


----------

